

Show HN: Medly – Make Music on iPad - baldajan
http://medlylabs.com/

======
dwarman
Not exactly a new idea. What is you prime distinguishing feature? Have you
reviewed the other hundreds of Apps with similar claims to be sure you are
actually filling a need? Like, say, Garage Band (for a high profile freebie
and highly polished example with similar claims)?

Good luck!

